# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Magjia e Matematikes

## Dushku

259 x  ( Mosha juaj) x 39 = ?


Do te fitoni Shifer Interesante  :ngerdheshje: 

33.......ose

----------


## sCHiZoiD-AL

161616 del mosha ne tre numra te njejte ,interesante

----------

